# Samsung Ue32d5500 no enciende. Led parpadea



## vaneno (Abr 17, 2014)

Buenas.
Tengo un televisor samsung ue32d5500 que no enciende (retroiluminacion led).
Los sintomas son led rojo parpadea varias veces, se escucha un leve silvido en la F.A. y vuelve a empezar (me da la impresion de que se esta reiniciando).

He descartado la fuente por que los condensadores estaban en buen estado. Los he cambiado igual por si acaso y nada ha cambiado.
Ademas las tensiones, al quitar la mainboard veo que son estables y concuerdan con lo que esta serigrafiado.

Buscando informacion por internet he encontrado no recuerdo donde, a alguién le dicen que desconecte la mainboard de la fuente de alimentacion, y si enciende la retroiluminacion, el problema estaria en la mainboard. Bien, pues este es mi caso. Quito el bus que comunica la fuente y la mainboard y al dar corriente, la pantalla ilumina. Cuando se escucha el silvido la tension de 13 voltios se cae.

Buscando también he encontrado un método para resetear la eprom principal, pero no sirve de nada, pues nunca llega a tener alimentacion, por lo que el problema viene de mas atras aun.
En la foto que les adjunto, hago mención a dos reguladores smd en la zona inferior 7805 y 7809 ambos sin tensión de entrada, y en la parte superior un LD1117A que tampoco tiene entrada de tensión. El dueño del televisor me ha comentado que en alguna ocasion si enciende, y antes de dar este fallo mas que evidente, la tele le tardaba en encender y otras veces al darle a apagar se encendia sola de nuevo al cabo de un tiempo.
Agradezco cualquier pista.


----------



## vaneno (Jul 18, 2015)

El problema estaba en la fuente de alimentacion . Una nueva y tv funcionando.


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 20, 2015)

Ese silbido que escuchabas en la fuente probablemente indicaba que la misma estaba trabajando fuera de frecuencia, haciéndose audible la conmutación.
Eso puede deberse a un capacitor en mal estado en la etapa de oscilación. Cambiar la fuente solo por eso equivaldría a cambiar el motor de un auto solo porque le costaba arrancar...
Saludos.-


----------

